# Kayfun Now Cheap



## Andre (22/10/13)

At Fasttech for around R220, looks like the genuine article. Still sells for around R1700 at the German sites.

http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...oemesto-kayfun-v3-1-es-rebuildable-atomizer-4


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Wow that is one stunning piece of gear.. Love the clean look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Hahaha, I was just looking at that exact item right now.
No Doubt one of them will end up in my possession in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Do you have to build coils for it I assume?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Same. Same as the rocket I'm going to sell. I wonder how the 2 will compare...
I think skyblue does have sillica, as well as the kantal needed for a basic build.

I would like to try some zippo cotton at some point. That cotton you use to rebuild a zippo lighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/13)

ooooooh pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

After some checking...
Just to make it clear. This is not a clone. clones are ok still. this item is counterfeit. That is not okey!
It is either Tobeco, or Ephro's work.
Those companies do counterfeit creations. 

Good price though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Nice overview of it here:​ 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/1/14)

thats the same one i got from Vape SA its one sweeet tank haven't had the rocket so cant compare but the build quality on these is good no leaks and excelent vape .. the screws are a bit small tho other than that loving it

it didnt like that nano coil i build so i increasing the ID to around 1.5 mm
haven't used any of my other devices since i got this


----------



## Riaz (15/1/14)

what the difference between this one and the kayfun lite?

the kayfun lite is a couple bobs more


----------



## Riaz (16/1/14)

Riaz said:


> what the difference between this one and the kayfun lite?
> 
> the kayfun lite is a couple bobs more



bump


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

Kayfun lite plus from Svoemesto is the original, hence it costs more then any other clone. the looks may be the same, or at least close, the coil building will be the same....but surely there will be a huge quality difference. I got now the Rocket Kayfun clone, just for testing the builds before I am getting the real thing next month.


----------



## Riaz (16/1/14)

whats your guys take on this:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/1552300-kayfun-lite-styled-rebuildable-atomizer-4-5ml


----------



## SunRam (21/1/14)

I own that exact Tobeco Kayfun 3.1 from Fasttech, and believe me it is not real, nor is it counterfeit. It is simply a clone made by Tobeco, and a good clone too. There is no Kayfun counterfeits on the market, only clones.
@Riaz the Kayfun Lite clone on Fasttech has a bottom fill screw hole, and no airflow control, where the Kayfun 3.1 clone has a side filling port (needs a specific plastic syringe tip) and airflow control. But both can be filled from the top. Many believe the Kayfun Lite on Fasttech is of a slightly better build quality.


----------



## Riaz (21/1/14)

SunRam said:


> I own that exact Tobeco Kayfun 3.1 from Fasttech, and believe me it is not real, nor is it counterfeit. It is simply a clone made by Tobeco, and a good clone too. There is no Kayfun counterfeits on the market, only clones.
> @Riaz the Kayfun Lite clone on Fasttech has a bottom fill screw hole, and no airflow control, where the Kayfun 3.1 clone has a side filling port (needs a specific plastic syringe tip) and airflow control. But both can be filled from the top. Many believe the Kayfun Lite on Fasttech is of a slightly better build quality.



ok cool, thanks SunRam. 

after reading many reviews and youtube clips, ive decided to buy this one:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1552300

shyte just checked my order now on FT, and the @sses renamed the kayfun lite to russian 91% and at a cheaper price!!!!!! wtf

i paid $26.70 for mine and now the price is $20.99 for the same product

taking this up with them now


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Thanks @SunRam. Per definition I think it is a counterfeit as it also uses the SvoeMesto name and logo and obviously it is a clone as well. Initially Slowtech did not use the "Styled" in the description, but they have now wisened up.


----------



## SunRam (21/1/14)

Yes, you'll be happy with it. Bummer on the price though. Just be patient with the build, it's quite finicky on the amount of wick material just above the juice channels. Too little, or mostly too much, and you'll get dry hit after dry hit. I'm still fine tuning mine, but waiting on my 2mm ekowool from fasttech, which I believe will make a big difference.


----------



## Riaz (21/1/14)

FT sells ekowool?

send the link pls


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (21/1/14)

i dont think its ekowool its braided silica 
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007203/1595700-3-0mm-braided-silica-wick-1m-3-3ft


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

www.zivipf.de 
i believe they ship to SA, I think that @Matthee ordered there before?


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Tom said:


> www.zivipf.de
> i believe they ship to SA, I think that @Matthee ordered there before?


Yes, good products and good service.


----------



## The Golf (21/1/14)

There is a local shop in CPT that has 3mm ekowool got stock last week. I think its called Vape Mob or Mod

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (21/1/14)

Ekowool is a product name, like Kayfun or Ego if you like. There are lots of Kayfuns and Ego's been made by different manufacturers. Braided silica is essentially Ekowool made by a different manufacturer. Sort of like an Ekowool clone lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

SunRam said:


> Ekowool is a product name, like Kayfun or Ego if you like. There are lots of Kayfuns and Ego's been made by different manufacturers. Braided silica is essentially Ekowool made by a different manufacturer. Sort of like an Ekowool clone lol.


Good to know, I thought Ekowool was the product name, but it makes sense now that you have explained it.


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

so, it would be the time from ordering the Ekowool/braided to having it in your hands as a decider between zivipf.de or FT. From what I see in general (nicknaming FT slowtech etc) it would be zivipf? @Matthee ?


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Tom said:


> so, it would be the time from ordering the Ekowool/braided to having it in your hands as a decider between zivipf.de or FT. From what I see in general (nicknaming FT slowtech etc) it would be zivipf? @Matthee ?


Unfortunately I have not kept record of how long the zivipf.de parcels take. Around 15 days I think - certainly faster than FT. When I started ordering from them, FT had no coiling stuff. If FT is cheap enough, the site reviews are good and I am not in a hurry, I might consider that as a viable option.


----------



## The Golf (21/1/14)

R30 a meter 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (22/1/14)

My suggestion would be to go with zivipf, since it's genuine Ekowool, and not much more expensive. I'm still waiting for my "Ekowool" from FT, will keep you updated once it arrives in around 4 weeks.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/1/14)

SunRam said:


> My suggestion would be to go with zivipf, since it's genuine Ekowool, and not much more expensive. I'm still waiting for my "Ekowool" from FT, will keep you updated once it arrives in around 4 weeks.



did your order ship already if not the holiday starts on the 25th so there will be more delays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (22/1/14)

I saw that. My Nemesis switch magnets was delaying the order, scheduled shipping date is on the 24th, so hopefully they can get it out before their holidays.


----------



## Riaz (22/1/14)

so can one compare ekowool to cotton wool? or is eko in another league?


----------



## SunRam (22/1/14)

Have not tried ekowool before, but to me, boiled cotton and silica tastes very similar, so I would expect Ekowool to taste similar as well. For me, it's about the wicking capability of the wick material, and obviously cotton wins on that one, but of course is not as durable as silica type wicks. I'm waiting on my braided silica for my Kayfun 3.1 clone and several drippers. Ekowool is the most durable, cause it doesn't fray as much as normal silica wick


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

For me ekowool has a bad taste on the first 3 to 4 toots, even if torched well beforehand. But then it goes away and is perfect. No doubt it wicks much better than silica and lasts much longer. Not a cotton fan, despite trying. Now on day 13 with the same XC-132 ceramic wick, and it is amazing.


----------



## RIEFY (22/1/14)

mathee care sharing some of your ceramic wick?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mathee care sharing some of your ceramic wick?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Will PM you CVS.


----------

